# good riddance



## zualio

How do you say good riddance? Good riddance is something you say when you are glad that someone left because you have a disliking for this person.


----------



## epistolario

1. Buti naman at *wala* na siya. (It's good he is already gone.) 
2. Buti naman at *umalis* na siya. (It's good he's already left.) 
3. Buti naman at *lumayas* na siya. (It's good he's already left.) 

*Umalis* is leaving in general. 
*Lumayas* is usually used when referring to someone who left because of anger, offense, etc. In my sentence 3, the usage of word *layas* is stronger and implies anger and hatred towards the person who has left.


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

ffrancis explained it well. Theres actually no exact translation in tagalog for Good Riddance. Usually, we just say 'Buti nga, wala na siya' (Good he's already gone).


----------

